# Wifes going out Sat. anybody doing Churchills



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Wifes going out this Saturday night anybody BOLT's hanging around Churchills or Stanza's by chance ??


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Its a possibilty

We can also try Tufts in east Boston. However, they do close at 8.

I am free for a bit so far.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

The boys most all be cigared-out from last weeks herf at Churchills :r


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

lol. I won't be making this one boys. Working 3 til close at the restaurant.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

What you wanna do Quint ??


----------

